# When and how to start leash training?



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Hello!

So I am wondering when to start putting a collar on Isla? (She is 8 weeks), and I was wondering when to start working with her on getting used to a leash. 

I haven't done this before so I want advice on the best collar/harness/leash for her young age, and at what week do I start?

She will start puppy school at 10 weeks so I have a lot of questions until then. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Start immediately. 

Take her outside for potty on a leash with a collar on. 

Walk her around the yard or your driveway with the collar and leash on. 

Flat collar and leash.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Yup. Start her immediately.
I got Mick used to the leash while he was in the house. Just let him prance around with it. Collar was before the leash, though.
Flat for both leash and collar.
Take the collar off when she goes in her crate.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Start right away. She won't like it at first and might refuse to walk and will scratch at the collar. You can try leaving her collar and leash on inside the house to let her get used to it.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Thanks ladies!

I just didn't want to start too young, and freak her out. I really appreciate the advice, I'm so anxious to get her on a leash, and I know it's a long road!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I made the mistake of not introducing the leash ASAP. My 11week pup still isn't completely used to it, but once outside he forgets about it. Otherwise he loves biting it, however, once he sees it, he knows we're going outside and his tail just goes crazy and he has the biggest smile on his face. Actual walking in a calm manner is a different story....


----------



## Cali (May 24, 2012)

I introduded Cali to her leash a few days ago (she is 8 weeks old) and she still loves to bite on it of carry it in her mouth while walking. But she is getting better and better everyday...


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm glad you asked this. Im in the same boat. Good luck.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

What do you do if as soon as you put a leash on them they flop down and refuse to move? Our 16 week old does this.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

badfisherman said:


> What do you do if as soon as you put a leash on them they flop down and refuse to move? Our 16 week old does this.


My pup just started doing this. It's hard to motivate him to move, especially if he's laying on grass. Couple of light tugs the other way and he'll get off his butt and start moving again.


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Start now. First in the house. When she gets used to that go in your yard or in front of the house. After that you can take her on short walks. Use a light leash at first. Don't give too many treats but some are ok. Start now because if you don't you will REALLY have to work. (Trust me I know!) Whatever you do DO NOT LET HER IN FRONT OF YOU!!! Letting her in front of you now will teach you aren't alpha and it ok to pull. And later you have to work hard to have her next to you. If you have any questions just message me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

goldenbella5 said:


> Start now. First in the house. When she gets used to that go in your yard or in front of the house. After that you can take her on short walks. Use a light leash at first. Don't give too many treats but some are ok. Start now because if you don't you will REALLY have to work. (Trust me I know!) Whatever you do DO NOT LET HER IN FRONT OF YOU!!! Letting her in front of you now will teach you aren't alpha and it ok to pull. And later you have to work hard to have her next to you. If you have any questions just message me.


Why shouldn't she be in front of me? I think that alpha stuff is way overboard at this time. Have you ever tried to keep a pup that desperately wants to pee and has to do it outside because that is how you want it, that is running to the grass and then not in front of me? ( that is how things go in the morning in our house...)


----------

